# Dereelight Javelin



## pipspeak (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess this is perhaps not shipping yet since there's barely any mention of it on these boards, but does anyone have a Dereelight Javelin in hand? It looks like it could be one of the better AA throwers since it takes P60 drop-ins (I presume the standard Dereelight ones, 2.8-4.2V), but it's hard to tell because the head looks like no other Dereelight.


----------



## Speedball (Nov 15, 2009)

It has peaked my curiosity and am thinking about getting one as an early Christmas present to myself.

Haven't seen much talk about it either here at the forum, don't know why


----------



## HKJ (Nov 15, 2009)

pipspeak said:


> I guess this is perhaps not shipping yet since there's barely any mention of it on these boards, but does anyone have a Dereelight Javelin in hand? It looks like it could be one of the better AA throwers since it takes P60 drop-ins (I presume the standard Dereelight ones, 2.8-4.2V), but it's hard to tell because the head looks like no other Dereelight.



Shipping takes time, mine was shipped last week and I hope it will arrive this coming week. 
You have to watch out for P60 voltage, 2xAA is below 2 volt (When uses and with max. brightness), with the AA extender for Javelin or the C2H body, you can uses LiIon and get enough voltage for a 2.8-4.2 volt dropin.


----------



## rhotondm (Nov 15, 2009)

Flashcrazy just listed these lights on his site yesterday. He posted a thread about them in the marketplace.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope someone receive it soon. 

Looks like a great light by its P60 drop-in on 2xAA idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## pipspeak (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah, saw the thread in the marketplace and runtimes on 2xAA (high) was being quoted at about an hour, which sounds reasonable. Looking forward to the reviews


----------



## zven (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I'm sure glad I read the these forums. Seems like a light like this should have come out long ago - bravo Dereelight! Now to wait for the reviews...


----------



## lightfire (Nov 18, 2009)

I too am interested in this light. Await reviews.


----------



## Speedball (Nov 18, 2009)

( Previous deleted comment was about another light)


----------



## bigchelis (Nov 25, 2009)

The hosts itself is only $28 dollars and most of us already have M30's from Gene and I have a 4.2v Deerelight drop-in already too.

Now, they are out of stock. Will have to stock the market place for when they are back in stock.


----------



## gnlw (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone get one of these yet? Looking forward to any reviews.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 1, 2009)

gnlw said:


> Anyone get one of these yet? Looking forward to any reviews.


 

I was about to order the hosts by itself, but they are sold out and will not be stocked for a while.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 1, 2009)

Like others, I am awaiting a review of this light. I had considered buying the Fenix TK20, but a P60 AA light would be really fantastic.


----------



## fa__ (Dec 12, 2009)

I have just ordered a Javelin this morning, after talkin with Alan about other parts 
On paypal screen I discovered that Javelin went to XPG-R5 while being still described as XRE R2 on the website . I hope it's true


----------



## fa__ (Dec 12, 2009)

Confirmed by Alan, I actually will get an XPG R5 :twothumbs


----------



## rje58 (Dec 12, 2009)

The Solarforce L2-R is a 2xAA P60 host.



Yucca Patrol said:


> Like others, I am awaiting a review of this light. I had considered buying the Fenix TK20, but a P60 AA light would be really fantastic.


----------



## MustardMan (Dec 17, 2009)

fa__ said:


> Confirmed by Alan, I actually will get an XPG R5 :twothumbs



So THAT explains why the price went up. I ordered the cheaper R2 version. They are gifts anyway, so I don't care if they are the latest and greatest


----------



## chrisWELD (Dec 17, 2009)

I've an R2 "shorty" version with additional AA extender on its way to me - like the idea of good throw and 3 levels on 1xRCR123 / 14500. 

I guess the XPG version won't throw quite so well, although it'll be 40% or so brighter...


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 17, 2009)

I managed to get lucky and got my order for the Javelin hosts with 3 AA compatibiliy. My plan is to have MrGman test one of Naibender SST-50 drop-in modules for me. I know that direct drive with a single IMR 18650 the current is insane at 5.68A at the tail, so I opted for a 2.5A driver. In previous tests the IMR 18650 at 2.8A sags quite a bit and I hope that 3 AA NiMH cells will sag less and more OTF numbers will be had. My goal is 300~350.:candle:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 17, 2009)

A week ago, I began to EDC a 3AA Javelin with Eneloop cells. For my module, I'm alternating between an M30WF and a NailBender direct-drive warm MC-E. Both work great when driven by 3AAs, but I'm planning to add a second extender to run a 4AA Javelin. With 4 AAs, the M30WF will stay longer in regulation, while the direct-drive MC-E will be brighter.

The one downside of the Javelin 3AA is that the extender is a bit too narrow to allow an Eneloop to be removed by gravity; you have to whack the Javelin against something to force out the final two cells. With two such extender, it might be easier to unscrew the tail and the head.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 17, 2009)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> A week ago, I began to EDC a 3AA Javelin with Eneloop cells. For my module, I'm alternating between an M30WF and a NailBender direct-drive warm MC-E. Both work great when driven by 3AAs, but I'm planning to add a second extender to run a 4AA Javelin. With 4 AAs, the M30WF will stay longer in regulation, while the direct-drive MC-E will be brighter.
> 
> The one downside of the Javelin 3AA is that the extender is a bit too narrow to allow an Eneloop to be removed by gravity; you have to whack the Javelin against something to force out the final two cells. With two such extender, it might be easier to unscrew the tail and the head.


 
You are gonna have a nice walking stick Seriously; pictures and beamshoots are a must.

I tried the same set-up with Solarforce L2 and 3 18650 extentions with 4 NiMH 18650 cells and nailbender P7 dd, but I couldn't get the cells to work

looking forward to that lego.


----------



## Haz (Dec 27, 2009)

How is this light?, i'm quite interested in this light because it claims to have a long throw, uses common AA batteries, and uses a common replacement Drop In LED module. 

This design allows the user easy future upgrades without buying a whole new light, or have modding skills.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 27, 2009)

Haz said:


> How is this light?, i'm quite interested in this light because it claims to have a long throw, uses common AA batteries, and uses a common replacement Drop In LED module.
> 
> This design allows the user easy future upgrades without buying a whole new light, or have modding skills.


 


Small like a Eagle Tac AA, Fenix AA lighs
P60 compatible
With boost drivers in P60 drop-ins full 260 lumens w/2 AA
You decide if you want throw, flood, or anything that is offered P60 style.
I like this to get full power on SST-50 2.5A driver P60 drop-ins from nailbender. Thin and bright with full power and 3 AA cells:twothumbs


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm EDC'ing a 3AA Javelin, powered by 1.2V Sanyo Eneloop cells. For the module, I switch between a Malkoff M30WF (warm flood) and a NailBender direct-drive warm MC-E. Though the MC-E emits more lumens, I prefer using the M30WF because its beam is so perfect and useful that it makes me feel rich. But that could change when I install a diffuser lens from flashlightlens.com. I tried the 28.6mm but it's too wide, so I'll try again with a 24.something and 22.something.


----------



## MustardMan (Dec 28, 2009)

I gave two of these as Christmas gifts, and was pretty impressed with them. With the stock drop-in, and the smooth reflector, they throw very well for a 2xAA.

My only complaint is that one of the tail caps had some sort of short somewhere, and it was locked "on" all the time. After disassembling it several times, we were unable to locate the short, so Alan at Dereelight will be mailing us a new tail cap. The customer service was excellent, but I was a little bummed that I gave someone a semi-broken light as a gift.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Dereelight Javelin tailcap short*



MustardMan said:


> My only complaint is that one of the tail caps had some sort of short somewhere, and it was locked "on" all the time. After disassembling it several times, we were unable to locate the short, so Alan at Dereelight will be mailing us a new tail cap. The customer service was excellent, but I was a little bummed that I gave someone a semi-broken light as a gift.



Holy cow: My tailcap shorted out 3 days ago! I had been quickly inserting and removing my two drop-ins and wasn't sure what had happened; all I knew was that the head and tail were getting hotter and hotter. I discovered that the plastic case of the top Eneloop cell's button end had melted away, and the tailcap smelled awful and wouldn't turn off unless I unscrewed it. I wasn't going to mention it here because I figured I must have done something wrong.

It sure would be nice to be able to use robust tailcaps made for the Surefire C series.


----------



## MustardMan (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Dereelight Javelin tailcap short*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Holy cow: My tailcap shorted out 3 days ago! I had been quickly inserting and removing my two drop-ins and wasn't sure what had happened; all I knew was that the head and tail were getting hotter and hotter. I discovered that the plastic case of the top Eneloop cell's button end had melted away, and the tailcap smelled awful and wouldn't turn off unless I unscrewed it. I wasn't going to mention it here because I figured I must have done something wrong.
> 
> It sure would be nice to be able to use robust tailcaps made for the Surefire C series.



Yours sounds like it shorted out the battery in a way that the light wasn't working - mine was very different.

The short was basically across the tail switch, so in effect the light was always turned on. It didn't overheat or anything like that - the tail switch was just not part of the circuit, and the light was always on unless you loosened either the tail cap or head.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, frag. I was looking at the Javelin too.

-Trevor


----------



## qtaco (Dec 29, 2009)

I received my Javelin a week ago, but only recently had a chance to look at it. I have the 3 mode XPG R5 1C version plus a AA extender. Some comments:


This thing is bright! The XPG with an orange peel reflector gives a beam with a very bright and broad hotspot. No rings or beam artifacts, and the tint is cool but not blue or green.
Much sturdier build then my Fenix L2d CE (my only other 2xAA light).
Feels good in the hand, and looks well balanced to in the 2xAA format due to the tapered design. A little less attractive in the 3xAA configuration, but certainly not ugly.
Modes are nicely spaced.
The switch (a forward clicky) is stiffer then I'm used to, but acceptable.
The light can tailstand, but is less stable then the L2D due to the scalloped tailcap design and heavier head.
I also made a 2xAA eneloop run time graph on max using a Canon IXUS800 with the CHDK firmware and jirik_cz's script found here (see post #13 for the script): https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209202

The light stayed in regulation for ~66 minutes, in line with the 60 minutes mentioned in FlashCrazy's marketplace thread. The head and battery tube were quite warm to touch after an hour or so, suggesting a good thermal pathway between the pill and the torches body. No cooling was used, and no significant heat induced loss in output is present to my eye.







Overall I'm very happy with the light, and would recommend it to anyone interested in a high quality p60 host that can run on AA cells. Hopefully suitable (ie low voltage) p60 dropins won't be too hard to find as I think AA powered p60 lights have a lot of potential.


----------



## qtaco (Jan 8, 2010)

So does anyone have Lux measurements for the XP-G pill in the OP reflector? In FlashCrazy's thread over at the marketplace he says he measured 9000+ Lux with the R2 pill in a smooth reflector, and I'm curious to know how much better it throws then the XP-G R5 version I have.

Can anyone with both these pills on hand give some impressions?

Edit: One more question, which is likely to throw further, the XP-G R5 in a smooth reflector, or the R2 in a smooth reflector?


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 8, 2010)

qtaco said:


> So does anyone have Lux measurements for the XP-G pill in the OP reflector? In FlashCrazy's thread over at the marketplace he says he measured 9000+ Lux with the R2 pill in a smooth reflector, and I'm curious to know how much better it throws then the XP-G R5 version I have.
> 
> Can anyone with both these pills on hand give some impressions?Edit: One more question, which is likely to throw further, the XP-G R5 in a smooth reflector, or the R2 in a smooth reflector?


 

I should have a Lux meter soon, but what I have now is a Dereelight OP reflector R2 tested at 202 OTF lumens and a XP-G R4 P60 OP tested at 306 lumens. 

I can tell you that the R2 while being 100ish less lumens beats the XPG-R4 by a considerable margin and as long as that remains R2's will have a purpose.

bigC


----------



## qtaco (Jan 8, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I should have a Lux meter soon, but what I have now is a Dereelight OP reflector R2 tested at 202 OTF lumens and a XP-G R4 P60 OP tested at 306 lumens.
> 
> I can tell you that the R2 while being 100ish less lumens beats the XPG-R4 by a considerable margin and as long as that remains R2's will have a purpose.
> 
> bigC



Thanks for the reply mate. I assume both dropins have smooth reflectors?


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 8, 2010)

qtaco said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. I assume both dropins have smooth reflectors?


 
No, they both had Orange Peel. I do have smooth reflectors for them, but they are spray painted black for an old aspheric set-up that I parted with. Thus, they both got tested with orange peel only but the beam was purrrty.


----------



## Tigman (Jan 13, 2010)

Does this light exsist? Still not found it!


Mark


----------



## MustardMan (Jan 13, 2010)

Tigman said:


> Does this light exsist? Still not found it!
> 
> 
> Mark



I gave two of them for Christmas gifts, so I assure you it exists 

http://www.dereelight.com/javelin.htm


The little shopping cart icons let you purchase one.


----------



## Tigman (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks! I'll be placing an order. How long did shipping take?



Mark


----------



## jblackwood (Jan 13, 2010)

Tigman said:


> Thanks! I'll be placing an order. How long did shipping take?
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



If you order from Flashcrazy and are in the USA, then you'll have your light within the week, easily. As long as it's in stock . . . Javelins might not be at the moment, though. Still, it's better to deal with a US dealer, much shorter turnaround time, not that I've had many issues with my five Dereelights.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Jan 14, 2010)

The Javelins have just been updated with Cree XP-G R5 LED's, and they're on the way to us. Should be here by Monday.


----------



## MustardMan (Jan 14, 2010)

MustardMan said:


> I gave two of these as Christmas gifts, and was pretty impressed with them. With the stock drop-in, and the smooth reflector, they throw very well for a 2xAA.
> 
> My only complaint is that one of the tail caps had some sort of short somewhere, and it was locked "on" all the time. After disassembling it several times, we were unable to locate the short, so Alan at Dereelight will be mailing us a new tail cap. The customer service was excellent, but I was a little bummed that I gave someone a semi-broken light as a gift.



As an update, the new tail cap arrived at my house last week, and I mailed it on to its final destination. He got around to trying it out last night, and it worked fine. There was just something wrong with that one tailcap, but Alan replaced it quickly and all is well.


----------



## jblackwood (Jan 29, 2010)

Hooo boy, do I love this light! Just an update for those of you who might not know, I love me some Dereelights! Just got the Javelin with an XP-G pill and reflector. After fitting the extension and dropping in some Eneloops, I fired it on and whammo, what a nice, large hotspot with a creamy smooth transition from the big hot spot (compared to XP-E and XR-E emitters) to the nice bright center. 

Not only was the light bright, but it was white! It just seems that every single pill I've gotten from the Dereelight, whether it was the Quad die MC-E or the XR-E emitters for use with either smooth or OP reflector or an Aspheric lens, they're all white! Maybe they just pick the best pills, maybe I've just been lucky, but statistically, it can't be! I've got five pills that I switch from one body to another from time to time from Dereelight and each one of them is just perfectly white. I've got way less lights from other manufacturers and I seem to have either blue, violet, or green from every other brand. Keep it up on this front, Dereelight. If tint matters to you, Dereelight really seems to screen their emitters for them. Obviously, from the last paragraph, I've gotten over my fears of green-ness in an XP-G. This isn't my first XP-G, but it is the first one I own that runs on AA's that I like!!! Leave it to Dereelight to even up the odds on that front. 

Also, I've got lots of P60, two cell hosts. This new light is trying to tap into the market of the more regular folk who'd like to dip their toe into the p60 market. If you're shopping for a host that will run your drop-in off of AA's, this is your light. I might have recommended the C2H since the machining on that body is superb, but this light is just a joy to hold! Your pinky rests so comfortably on the slightly flaring curve up by the tailcap end (did I mention it tailstands, even with the extension) and there's knurling right where there needs to be by the head. The clip is low profile and holds on like a dream. The only clip I like more is McGizmo's, and that's just not in this price class. If you liked the CL1H, v.4, this light is modeled very similarly. The head has some cooling fins that make the head look kind of cool. Probably the only thing I'd rather hold is the Elzetta chrome body I have . . . though I can't use that one since if it scratches, it's done, there's no refinishing that (true shelf queen, that one is). Advantage: Javelin (so fun to say it!)

Just so you know, it seems to be a little brighter on three batteries than on two and still feels streamlined and a dream to hold with the extension. The clip unscrews if you want to remove it and then you put on a ring that's included in the package. Be sure to put a piece of paper under the clip in order to keep the anodizing intact and to avoid unnecessary scratches. I prefer the functionality of the clip, though, especially since its design doesn't keep you from easily sliding the light into your pocket. 


All in all, yet another winner from Dereelight. For those of you who don't yet own a Dereelight and wonder why more people don't crow too much about it, think of this: every one of these lights is upgradable. Their owners wait until a pill comes out and just get the pill and drop it into their torch. Instant, economic, new light! 

I probably won't be getting any more AA size lights. I resisted as long as I could and now have a Dereelight for every size class. Unless they start making their aspherics as big as Michael, aka Saabluster, It's safe to say that I'll be using a Dereelight whenever I go out at night. Every one of their lights has anti-roll, is upgradable, has a glow-in-the-dark boot for the clicky switch, and has a clip that still allows use in most holsters (DBS, CL1H, and my Javelin all work in holsters that have come with other lights, even with the clip attached). 

Dereelight doesn't really need to come out with many more models, just keep cranking out the pills with the excellent tints. You've got legions of patrons waiting to support you! :candle:


----------



## jblackwood (Jan 29, 2010)

One last thing. If you're in the US, make sure you order from the flashlightconnection. Flashcrazy will take care of you with the same products, which he often tests himself, and the same level of customer service that these products demand, without the two week wait for shipping.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice review Jblackwood! I just received my Javelin yesterday (from flashlight connection) and I agree with everything you said. My tint is nice and white as well. Every flashaholic with an arsenal of eneloops should take a close look at this bad boy. 

Some pics:






3x Eneloop AA ^^


----------



## DuncanHynes (Feb 3, 2010)

Got a Javelin today, bright on 2 AA's but tint is on the yellow/warm side at least from what I'm used to with a M60 being very white and crazy bright...but it's still a high quality light and drop-in and actually may serve my brother-in-law well, as the warmer tint may be easier on the eyes since he's a police officer who will use the light both indoors and outside; he wanted it for a backup light.


----------



## jblackwood (Feb 3, 2010)

Funny thing about those warm tints. Unless they venture over into the brown (5B?), their color rendering is actually inferior to the blue or even just the white lights. Of course, they're all inferior as far as color rendering goes to any light that claims "high CRI." 

My Javelin with the XP-G is a nice, pure white. It's so bright on the three eneloops and I keep my clip on. Looks a little geeky, but I love the option to just clip it to a belt loop and the low profile makes it easy to handle w/o having to remove the clip.


----------



## DuncanHynes (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah well the next time I order one I would request that the seller pick one out that was cool but my brother-in-law liked it when he saw it and was surprised that it only ran on 2 AA's. I did a comparison next to my M60 and the beam pattern was just a bit wider because of its reflector rather than the Malkoff's optic...but that yellow :sick2:. Just wasn't what I was expecting. But hey, the light wasn't for me!


----------



## jblackwood (Feb 3, 2010)

There aren't many people like you who turn their noses up at yellow. Not bagging on you, just letting you know the general preference. Lots of people like warm tints and most are just happy with white. Flashcrazy is the Dereelight dealer in the US. He classifies tints on lights as Dereelight ships them that way. When you order yours, I'm sure he'll work with you in that respect. Though I've NEVER gotten a green, violet, or blue light from Dereelight and, if you check around, I think you'll find those are the three most dreaded hues, for one reason or another, around here. I certainly favor my pure white and warm white lights, especially over the blue and green lights I have.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 4, 2010)

jblackwood said:


> There aren't many people like you who turn their noses up at yellow. Not bagging on you, just letting you know the general preference. Lots of people like warm tints and most are just happy with white. Flashcrazy is the Dereelight dealer in the US. He classifies tints on lights as Dereelight ships them that way. When you order yours, I'm sure he'll work with you in that respect. Though I've NEVER gotten a green, violet, or blue light from Dereelight and, if you check around, I think you'll find those are the three most dreaded hues, for one reason or another, around here. I certainly favor my pure white and warm white lights, especially over the blue and green lights I have.


 

The yellow I don't like IS greenish yellow and look at the Quark XPG thread if you think everybody likes it. Some do. MANY don't. Warm light is more beige than yellow IMO. 

I prefer stark blazing white but would prefer blue or violet to greenish yellow or green. I never saw green from a flashlight until I bought my first XP-G. As soon as I see a truly white one I'll get over my concern about them.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 4, 2010)

jblackwood said:


> Funny thing about those warm tints. Unless they venture over into the brown (5B?), their color rendering is actually inferior to the blue or even just the white lights. Of course, they're all inferior as far as color rendering goes to any light that claims "high CRI."
> 
> My Javelin with the XP-G is a nice, pure white. It's so bright on the three eneloops and I keep my clip on. Looks a little geeky, but I love the option to just clip it to a belt loop and the low profile makes it easy to handle w/o having to remove the clip.


 

Have you got a Quark XP-G/ I'd LOVE to see comparison beam shots!


----------



## recDNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Anybody know if you can run the Javelin on 3 L91's?

Can anybody compare the brightness of the Javelin with the XP-G drop-in it comes with in the 3 battery set up to the Quark 2 X CR123 XP-G?


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Feb 4, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Anybody know if you can run the Javelin on 3 L91's?



The voltage range for the Javelin xp-g drop in is .9 - 4.2


----------



## recDNA (Feb 4, 2010)

jonnyfgroove said:


> The voltage range for the Javelin xp-g drop in is .9 - 4.2


 
But I think BigC used 3 X 1.4 volt batteries to get over 300 lumens.

You think 4.5 V =  ?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 4, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Anybody know if you can run the Javelin on 3 L91's?
> 
> Can anybody compare the brightness of the Javelin with the XP-G drop-in it comes with in the 3 battery set up to the Quark 2 X CR123 XP-G?



That's pushing it, but if the answer is Yes, then how about trying 1.6-1.8V rechargeable nickel-zinc AA cells? You can get 'em four for $10, plus the charger. As soon as my first dozen arrive from Amazon, my 1.2V AA cells will be demoted to spares.


----------



## jblackwood (Feb 4, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Have you got a Quark XP-G/ I'd LOVE to see comparison beam shots!



I've got two. One is the nicest white I've ever seen, every bit as nice as my Javelin. The other is just as green as my Nitecore Q5 D10 (XR-E, by the way). So I know what you're saying, recDNA, I posted on the Quark board myself so I have no real need to check it. 

Green isn't equal to warm, I think you may be using that term incorrectly, which is why I said what I said and I stick by it, most people like warm; most people don't like green. If you get a neutral white or warm white emitter, there's no way it's coming with any green tint in it. 

As far as screen shots, I'm no good at them. Maybe someone else can grant your wish?


----------



## recDNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Where we disagree is the definition of warm. To me warm is beige - not yellow. It's fine to like whatever we like but I can enjoy the brownish warm light of incandescents I hate yellow light and I don't think yellow light IS warm.

Glad you agree with me about green. I just want to get even further down or up the spectrum away from it! LOL

I hate to be poked!:mecry:


----------



## jblackwood (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright, alright. Consider my poke rescinded! If you give the 100 lumen warm, high CRI model by Henry a try, though, I think you'd like it. I consider it to be both yellow and pleasing. Besides, isn't beige a milder form of yellow with brown mixed in (my mom is an art teacher and I was very good with color)? 

Henry does away with all of this "is it yellow, is it brown," type of debate and uses scientifically accepted definitions when specifying what he sells. I don't have any of his GT, models but if they're anything like my warm, high CRI Clicky, they truly are something to behold. It's like French Vanilla ice cream for my eyes, they make every painting in my house spring to life. Heck, if you don't like it, most people sell theirs (when they do) for pretty close to their original purchase price.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 4, 2010)

jblackwood said:


> Alright, alright. Consider my poke rescinded! If you give the 100 lumen warm, high CRI model by Henry a try, though, I think you'd like it. I consider it to be both yellow and pleasing. Besides, isn't beige a milder form of yellow with brown mixed in (my mom is an art teacher and I was very good with color)?
> 
> Henry does away with all of this "is it yellow, is it brown," type of debate and uses scientifically accepted definitions when specifying what he sells. I don't have any of his GT, models but if they're anything like my warm, high CRI Clicky, they truly are something to behold. It's like French Vanilla ice cream for my eyes, they make every painting in my house spring to life. Heck, if you don't like it, most people sell theirs (when they do) for pretty close to their original purchase price.


 

3700 K isn't for me. I like 5500 K about the same as sunlight at noon but where you like to get even warmer than sunlight I like to move toward cooler blue from there. That's why they make chocolate AND vanilla - and in my case - blue vanilla ice!


----------



## jblackwood (Feb 4, 2010)

recDNA said:


> 3700 K isn't for me. I like 5500 K about the same as sunlight at noon but where you like to get even warmer than sunlight I like to move toward cooler blue from there. That's why they make chocolate AND vanilla - and in my case - blue vanilla ice!



Sounds like some anime heroines I've seen . . . mmmmmm, blue vanilla . . . . arghrghrghrgh!


----------



## jinx626 (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh man, I am definitely going to save up for this one.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 11, 2010)

Just received my new Javelin. Color is perfect white as requested when I ordered it. Now I *KNOW* XP-G doesn't have to be green. I wish I had 2 so I could compare 2 X L91 (≈3.4 V) to 2 X Eneloop (≈2.4 V). It seems that the Energizers should produce higher output but by the time I switch I really can't tell. My camera does not allow manual settings so I can't tell that way either. Obviously I'm more into flashlights than cameras! For me it would be too long with the extender but I was hoping to come close to the output of 3 Eneloops by using 2 L91's.

I can tell you this...I never would have believed you could get this kind of output from 2 X AA.

I wonder if I ever tried a pill that would handle 9 volts if I could use 2 X 14500 Li Ion without burning out the tail switch?


----------



## Hiker (Feb 12, 2010)

Is the Javelin with the XP-G R5 still a powerful thrower with good spread for hiking?


----------



## maxilux (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, i think when you are looking for a powerful Thrower, than you are wrong with a 2xAA Flashlight. The Throw is ok for an 2xAA, but Thrower ??


----------



## qtaco (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd say it's more then ok for throw. In fact as far as I know it is the longest throwing production 2xAA light.


----------



## fannin (Feb 12, 2010)

would the old r2 version throw better? you could get that version with a smooth reflector


----------



## jenskh (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the Q4 C5 version, and it throws like most P60 lights. I also have a Dereelight SMO reflector, so I can try it, but has not done so far. I guess the R2 version throws better than XPG R5 version. You can buy a SMO reflector from Dereelight that will fit the XRE pills. The problem may be to get a low voltage R2 pill from Dereelight. You can get it from Solarforce, but that one is according to my experience driven with lower current than the Dereelight pills.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Feb 12, 2010)

Hiker said:


> Is the Javelin with the XP-G R5 still a powerful thrower with good spread for hiking?



I'd think the 3 AA Javelin with the XP-G R5 dropin would be great for hiking. Even on medium the thing throws well with useful spill, IMO. 

BTW, where is "Northern Californiga"? Hopefully just a typo. :shrug:


----------



## jugornot (Feb 18, 2010)

Whitewall shots of my dereelight javelin 

with OP


and SMO

Although the smooth may have a better throw, overall usability goes heads and shoulders to the OP reflector. Hope the lousy shots are OK for all.
http://webpages.charter.net/jugornot/beamshot/P1010162.JPG


----------



## pipspeak (Feb 18, 2010)

I presume, having a larger head n'all, that the XPG version throws better than, say a Quark 2AA or Fenix LD2. Am I correct?


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 19, 2010)

About throwing ability with 2AA it's available today with the right reflector and the latest LED-technology. Malkoff XP-G dropin in Maglite 2C is close to Tiablo A9. And the same would be with 2AA, though shorter runtime.

Regards, Patric


----------



## recDNA (Mar 8, 2010)

jonnyfgroove said:


> I'd think the 3 AA Javelin with the XP-G R5 dropin would be great for hiking. Even on medium the thing throws well with useful spill, IMO.
> 
> BTW, where is "Northern Californiga"? Hopefully just a typo. :shrug:


 
I just came in from using my Javelin to illuminate trees in the woods behind my house. The trees just don't go back far enough! I use my Javelin in a 2 X L91 AA format and it is simply unbelievable to me how great this light is. If you read a few of my posts here I'm not renowned for being overly complementary as a rule - in fact I've been criticized for being too harsh at times - but for a 2 X AA flashlight the Javelin bowls me over. The white color and the balance of throw and flood are just right for my needs (frightening squirrels) I'd still be out blasting the trees but my wife called in in. "Stop playing with that TOY!" Rats!


----------



## timbo114 (Mar 8, 2010)

That's good to hear, as I just purchased a Javelin XP-G for myself last week.
Now I'm even more excited about it.:twothumbs


----------



## lisantica (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd like to add a positive testimonial to the Dereelight Javelin. It's got a lot of the right stuff. 

It's not too big, it's got some great throw and some very decent flood. It takes AAs! You can easily put it in a pocket; not skinny jeans types of pockets though.

It has a glow-type push button. The only niggle I have is that the button is a bit stiff.

I own approx. 40 flashlights more or less and only two of them are ones I bought brand new and am original owner. This Javelin is one of them. The other is a custom JHanko Ti 3D D10 super blingy-thing, but I love it.

I bought mine from Dereelight before I knew I could get them online in the US, but shipping was pretty quick a couple of weeks I would say.

Lisa


----------



## recDNA (Mar 8, 2010)

lisantica said:


> I'd like to add a positive testimonial to the Dereelight Javelin. It's got a lot of the right stuff.
> 
> It's not too big, it's got some great throw and some very decent flood. It takes AAs! You can easily put it in a pocket; not skinny jeans types of pockets though.
> 
> ...


 

Ya, the clicky problem is a shame but well worth tolerating IMO. I find I seldom click mine. I use it by keeping my thumb down without clicking. That's not as hard as clicking. I also inserted the top of a pencil eraser (cut in half) inside the boot to it isn't as hard to press. I understand Dereelight is working on a tail cap with the boot extended rather than recessed that should be easier to use. I mean long skinny flashlights aren't ideal for candle standing anyway so why recess the boot?

40 flashlights huh - I feel less guilty but and more jealous. I still feel like I have to imagine some practical use for every one I buy and I never sell any. I haven't run out of ideas yet but it's getting tougher.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Mar 8, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I just came in from using my Javelin to illuminate trees in the woods behind my house. The trees just don't go back far enough! I use my Javelin in a 2 X L91 AA format and it is simply unbelievable to me how great this light is. If you read a few of my posts here I'm not renowned for being overly complementary as a rule - in fact I've been criticized for being too harsh at times - but for a 2 X AA flashlight the Javelin bowls me over. The white color and the balance of throw and flood are just right for my needs (frightening squirrels) I'd still be out blasting the trees but my wife called in in. "Stop playing with that TOY!" Rats!



Yeah, that must be sweet with the L91s in there. Haven't tried it yet. 

Lisantica, check out this helpful post from timbo114 in regards to the clicky issue.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 8, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Ya, the clicky problem is a shame but well worth tolerating IMO.



I agree. I don't tail-stand my Javelin either, and I would certainly welcome a longer boot if Dereelight is working on that. It's just going to make an already great light that much better.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 8, 2010)

jonnyfgroove said:


> Lisantica, check out this helpful post from timbo114 in regards to the clicky issue.



Ah-ha, problem solved. I've got to find out where to get that new boot.

Lisa


----------



## recDNA (Mar 8, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Ah-ha, problem solved. I've got to find out where to get that new boot.
> 
> Lisa


 

Try the pencil eraser. I bet you won't need a new boot. It fits perfectly in the indentation in the boot. It's too long though so you cut it in half. What could be easier?


----------



## recDNA (Mar 8, 2010)

lisantica said:


> I agree. I don't tail-stand my Javelin either, and I would certainly welcome a longer boot if Dereelight is working on that. It's just going to make an already great light that much better.


 
I don't think the boot is any longer. There is simply no metal rim around it.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 8, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Try the pencil eraser. I bet you won't need a new boot. It fits perfectly in the indentation in the boot. It's too long though so you cut it in half. What could be easier?



How do I get the boot off?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Dereelight Javelin deserves nickel-zinc AA cells*



recDNA said:


> I just came in from using my Javelin to illuminate trees in the woods behind my house. The trees just don't go back far enough! I use my Javelin in a 2 X L91 AA format and it is simply unbelievable to me how great this light is.



For most of my lights, I'm switching from 1.2V NiMH AA cells to 1.6V NiZn AA cells. But not for my Dereelight XP-G R5. With that module, three NiMH cells (3.6V total) are brighter than two NiZn cells (3.2V total), while three NiZn cells (4.8V) would destroy it.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 8, 2010)

lisantica said:


> How do I get the boot off?


 
I forgot the light is in my coat pocket. Took it home from work tonight. 2 Tangueray and tonics and I forget where the TV is let alone my flashlight. pathetic, but I digress...Let me go look again.

What an idiot I am. Ok, you have to unscrew the brass retainer inside the tail. It has two little indentations in it. I used a pair of forceps. Insert the tips of the forceps in the indentations and unscrew the retainer. It isn't tight so if you have trouble you're "unscrewing" in the wrong direction. If you don't have forceps or needle nosed pliers you can take any stiff wire and bend it so the two ends can be inserted in the indentations to unscrew the retaining ring. As I said it isn't tight.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Dereelight Javelin deserves nickel-zinc AA cells*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> For most of my lights, I'm switching from 1.2V NiMH AA cells to 1.6V NiZn AA cells. But not for my Dereelight XP-G R5. With that module, three NiMH cells (3.6V total) are brighter than two NiZn cells (3.2V total), while three NiZn cells (4.8V) would destroy it.


 
I don't have the extender. Too long for me. Love it as is. 

Some day I may try a single mode high voltage XP-G in the Javelin with 2 X RCR14500 but I bet I don't beat the output by enough to see it.

Who makes 1.6 V NiZn AA? Do you need a special charger for them?


----------



## Dark Vapor (Mar 8, 2010)

PowerGenix makes the batteries and you'll need to get their charger.

Paul_in_MD is correct that three 1.6V NiZn would destroy it. I have a 3S - 4.2V pill and on high mode, it made the beam blue. Of course, it was only for a fraction of a second and then I turned it off. Appears no damage was done (still have 3 modes). But if you have it on the two lower modes, the beam is fine. I have it set up for three AA's and am using regular alkies until the juice is gone, then more than likely it'll be eneloops.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 8, 2010)

Dark Vapor said:


> PowerGenix makes the batteries and you'll need to get their charger.
> 
> Paul_in_MD is correct that three 1.6V NiZn would destroy it. I have a 3S - 4.2V pill and on high mode, it made the beam blue. Of course, it was only for a fraction of a second and then I turned it off. But if you have it on the two lower modes, the beam is fine. I have it set up for three AA's and am using regular alkies until the juice is gone, then more than likely it'll be eneloops.


 
As I said I have no extender. I was thinking of using 2 of them rather than 2 L91 primaries when my primaries wear out. L91's are expensive but these 1.6 volt batteries sound expensive too when you add the cost of a dedicated charger.

oops see on Amazon the price is actually reasonable. What's the catch? Why use Eneloops with these around?


----------



## lisantica (Mar 8, 2010)

recDNA, I see those two holes you mentioned. I'll try that tomorrow. Thank you.
Lisa


----------



## jblackwood (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally, I'd rather have the option of tailstanding even if it is harder to do so with lights of these dimensions. Since I use my Javelin with an extender, though, tailstanding is moot. It's still nice if I want to throw it in a bag since the recessed button is harder to latch on while in your pocket (which is some manufacturers ONLY reason for having that feature, ask Henry of RA lights!). 

Dereelights is, to me, as responsive as 4sevens, though. Jay (flashcrazy) mentioned that another tailcap is coming out for those of you who want a more protruding button, though in reality it's the same button with less metal around it. I won't be biting, but it's nice to see a company that listens to its consumers.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 9, 2010)

lisantica said:


> recDNA, I see those two holes you mentioned. I'll try that tomorrow. Thank you.
> Lisa


 
Let me know how it works. You may have to fiddle and diddle to get the eraser just the right length. It's a lot cheaper than going through mutiple boots trying to cut the nipple to just the right length though!


----------



## recDNA (Mar 9, 2010)

jblackwood said:


> Personally, I'd rather have the option of tailstanding even if it is harder to do so with lights of these dimensions. Since I use my Javelin with an extender, though, tailstanding is moot. It's still nice if I want to throw it in a bag since the recessed button is harder to latch on while in your pocket (which is some manufacturers ONLY reason for having that feature, ask Henry of RA lights!).
> 
> Dereelights is, to me, as responsive as 4sevens, though. Jay (flashcrazy) mentioned that another tailcap is coming out for those of you who want a more protruding button, though in reality it's the same button with less metal around it. I won't be biting, but it's nice to see a company that listens to its consumers.


 
I agree. Jay is the best!


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Let me know how it works. You may have to fiddle and diddle to get the eraser just the right length. It's a lot cheaper than going through mutiple boots trying to cut the nipple to just the right length though!



I couldn't get it to remove, but then I'm not all that mechanically inclined. Plus I don't like to force things, so for now I'll deal with the somewhat stiff button.

Lisa


----------



## recDNA (Mar 9, 2010)

lisantica said:


> I couldn't get it to remove, but then I'm not all that mechanically inclined. Plus I don't like to force things, so for now I'll deal with the somewhat stiff button.
> 
> Lisa


 

Oh, too bad. If you have something that fits the holes it twists out very easily...unless you're twisting in the wrong direction like I did at first! 

It is a little scary taking the tail apart if you've never done it. The first time I tried in a different flashlight (they all seem to have that same retaining ring) it wouldn't light when I put it back together. I freaked! After taking it back apart and fiddling a little it was fine. I just had the ring too tight. That feeling when you think you've broken a perfectly good flashlight is horrible but when you find you CAN get to work again you dare to try more and more. Before you know it you're much more comfortable with it.

I'm no modder and I CANNOT solder BUT I can take a tail apart and change a clicky or a boot. You've got to be comfortable with it though.

Actually I CAN solder I just won't! LOL


----------



## Dark Vapor (Mar 10, 2010)

recDNA said:


> As I said I have no extender. I was thinking of using 2 of them rather than 2 L91 primaries when my primaries wear out. L91's are expensive but these 1.6 volt batteries sound expensive too when you add the cost of a dedicated charger.
> 
> oops see on Amazon the price is actually reasonable. What's the catch? Why use Eneloops with these around?


 
Why use eneloops? I have the extender and plan on utilizing it. But I'll have the option of using the 1.6V if I want a shorter light. I also have the Javelin Shorty using a 14500.


----------



## MustardMan (Mar 10, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Oh, too bad. If you have something that fits the holes it twists out very easily...unless you're twisting in the wrong direction like I did at first!



One of the tailcaps on the javelins I bought for my dad and brother was WAY tight from the factory - we had to use a pair of snap ring pliers to get it to twist out. There's no way we could have done it with a paperclip or similar type of improvised tool. Even with the snap ring pliers, it was very difficult to get it to loosen.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought the extender, but when I put 3 AA batteries in it, it doesn't work.
Did I miss something?

Lisa


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

lisantica said:


> I bought the extender, but when I put 3 AA batteries in it, it doesn't work.
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Lisa


 
We need to isolate the source of the problem. I'm a poor mechanic but I can make some simple suggestions.

Does it work right now if you remove the extender and use 2 batteries?

Another thing you could try is unscrewing the tail cap just a little at a time 1/10 turn and try clicking on and off and see if that works.

I found my drop in was just a little loose inside the head and it cause the light to work eratically. When I took off the front bezel and tightened everything inside then put it all back together again it was fine. Try shaking the head and see if you can hear something rattling in there. Mind did until I tightened up the lens inside the light after removing the bezel.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 24, 2010)

It works flawlessly with two AA.

The extender goes as the last piece before the tailcap correct?

Do I keep the clip on?

I just tried the loosening of the tailcap clicking on and off and nothing.

I want this to work. The Javelin is my FAVORITE AA flashlight.

Lisa


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, tailcap last. Clip shouldn't matter. Can you reverse which end of the extender goes to the battery tube and tailcap?

I don't mean to be condescending but all 3 batteries are new right? If one battery is weak the whole thing won't work.

Javelin is my fav too. Nothing else as bright with 2 X AA. I just ordered a Wolf Eyes Krait though because it should out throw the Javelin.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 24, 2010)

Going to try and see if the extender goes near the head and not the tail. I am using fresh batteries, but I will put another brand new set in just to rule that out.

Lisa


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

Ya, what the heck. Lego it any way it wll all fit together. I mean a flashlight is pretty simple. We know the clicky works, the led works, so if the extender is connected to clicky and to body and batteries are held together by springs I don't see what could break the circuit.

If nothing else works the drop in may be a little loose in the head. Have you ever taken off the front bezel and checked inside the head to see everything is tight?

In my L2 I had to wrap a little aluminum foil around the silver colored plug of the drop in so when it went into the body it was tight and couldn't move side to side. It worked in the L2. I eventually replaced the aluminum with copper tape but it was only needed because the drop in wasn't tight in the body opening it slides into.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 24, 2010)

Shucks, nothing works.

Lisa


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

If the drop in is loose the extra pressure from the extension might be moving it just enough to break the connection.

Have you tried taking off the front end of the head (bezel) to check inside? YOu may just need to tighten it.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

Also if you email the dealer he'll likely have better tips than I. I find they often answer emails at night.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay, now I can't get it to work with the AA. I just wrote to their customer service.

I want this flashlight to work, it is one of my all time favorites!
Lisa


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

Darn, I wish I could have gotten it to work for you. I'll bet it is something simple we just aren't thinking of.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 24, 2010)

No worries. I bought it new from the manufacturer, so hopefully it has a warranty.

I really can't praise this light enough though, it's excellent as a 2 AA light. I really didn't think they could improve on it, but hopefully they did.

I'll update this thread when I know more.
Lisa


----------



## jenskh (Mar 25, 2010)

I have had some contact problems between the pill/reflector and the body of the flashlight for both my Javelin and my CL1H. Maybe you alter the pressure against the positive spring when you put in three batteries, and that alters this contact. What I have done is to wind a couple of turns with copper tape around the back part of the reflector until it fits tight against the body of the flashlight. This removes the contact problems, and also should improve the heat transfer.
I too love my Javelin, and especially after I swapper the cold XPG emitter with a neutral XPE R2 emitter giving a beautiful light with considerable more throw: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/266417


----------



## fannin (Mar 25, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I just ordered a Wolf Eyes Krait though because it should out throw the Javelin.


would love to know how they compare in throw and otherwise


----------



## recDNA (Mar 25, 2010)

Me too! I can't wait for the Krait to get here from the left coast. I don't have the R2 version of Javelin though so it won't be a fair comparison.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 26, 2010)

I do have my Javelin working flawlessly on the 2xAA again. Just don't know why the 3 battery combo isn't working. I read the suggestions above and for now I will just keep it stock at 2xAA configuration. I love it exactly this way, so best not to spoil a good thing.

Lisa


----------



## jugornot (Mar 26, 2010)

I have bought a couple cheap p60 drop-ins that have trouble with in my host. They can cause problems. It is almost always a contact problem. The HA coating does not conduct electricity. Their must be contact through each connection. Drop-in to body. Body to extension. Extension to tail cap. I suspect the extension has some connection problem or the drop-in is loose. It could be lifted by spring pressure when the third battery is added. Make sure that the front lens is on tight. if yo have access to an ohm meter check for continuity. There must be natural aluminum touching natural aluminum for the flashlight to work. Make sure no orings were pinched. It might even be helpful to remove all the orings to make sure you are getting the joints tight. HTH


----------



## lisantica (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm still worried to mess with it too much because I love it exactly as a 2xAA thrower with adequate flood. I was getting greedy wanting more brightness with that extension tube.

Lisa


----------



## recDNA (Mar 28, 2010)

lisantica said:


> I'm still worried to mess with it too much because I love it exactly as a 2xAA thrower with adequate flood. I was getting greedy wanting more brightness with that extension tube.
> 
> Lisa



Its your flashlight but wrapping a little non-adhesive copper tape or even aluminum foil around the metal base of the dropin to make it fit tightly in the body tube cannot really do any harm.


----------



## jugornot (Apr 6, 2010)

lisantica said:


> I'm still worried to mess with it too much because I love it exactly as a 2xAA thrower with adequate flood. I was getting greedy wanting more brightness with that extension tube.
> 
> Lisa



I understand not wanting to mess with it, but it is designed to use the extension, and it works very well. I am sure it is a problem with the extension tube. Check that it is shiny on both ends. It has to be a contact problem with the extension tube. You can't mess it up. Just get good contact and you are golden. Just as an experiment assemble everything except the tailcap. Throw the batteries in and then tighten the heck out of the tailcap. If it doesn't work the pill is loose. Tighten the lens end. You might also thump it against your palm to see if you get flashes. Once you have good contact it will work. Mine are flawless and work with the mce and xre pills I have. The xre and smooth reflector make a better thrower.


----------



## lisantica (Apr 6, 2010)

I was just looking at the extension tube and the edge of one side is silver and the edge of the opposite side is anodized. Should I get some sandpaper and make the anodized side silver too?

Lisa


----------



## jugornot (Apr 6, 2010)

lisantica said:


> I was just looking at the extension tube and the edge of one side is silver and the edge of the opposite side is anodized. Should I get some sandpaper and make the anodized side silver too?
> 
> Lisa


 You must look at the ends of the extension. On the end with external threads the very end should have a round circle of silver where it makes contact. The other end with internal threads should have the internally threaded part which leads down to a large silver circle. The tailcap must contact the silver circle on the end, and the original battery tube should contact the internal silver circle. Finally the pill has to make good contact. That means the lens part must be very tight. I had the same problem with the host I bought with both of the drop-ins I bought. I already had the smooth reflector for the xre pill and I bought a mce pill just for fun. The mce is not that much more light than the xpg but is very floody. The xre however is a very good thrower even though it has less total output. It is most assuredly one of these problems. Contact either at the extension or the pill. The only reason I am so persistent is well its my job to fix things, and it is a very good light made marginally better by the third aa. I think I'll get an 18650 host for the mce. If you do by other pills remember to get the low voltage ones. The price for the host was only $28. That's a steal. If you pinch an oring on the internal thread end, it is never going to light. You might try taking those orings off as a test.


----------



## Russ/TN (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got the 3XAA tube on mine and it works flawlessly.
The end of the extender with the O-rings is shiny on the very end, the other end has a shiny ledge in it just past the threads.
Good luck.


----------



## Grey Wolf (Apr 7, 2010)

Where to buy Javelin? It's sold out on flashlightconnection.com! Thanks.


----------



## jugornot (Apr 8, 2010)

The only other place I know is the dereelight website. Its in HK I think. They also list some other world wide dealers there if not in USA.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd wait for flashlightconnection if I were you. I got mine there. Great customer service.


----------



## jblackwood (Apr 8, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I'd wait for flashlightconnection if I were you. I got mine there. Great customer service.



+1. There's no better way to get your dereelight fix than from the local dealer . . . hehe.


----------



## jugornot (Apr 8, 2010)

I got both of mine at flashlightconnection.


----------



## red02 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm almost completely set on the Javelin, I just had a few quetions I was hoping you guys could help me with.

1. How wide is the spill compared to the Quarks?

2. Can the light theoretically take an 18650?

3. How much will the XRE out throw the XPG?


----------



## recDNA (Apr 11, 2010)

red02 said:


> I'm almost completely set on the Javelin, I just had a few quetions I was hoping you guys could help me with.
> 
> 1. How wide is the spill compared to the Quarks?
> 
> ...


----------



## red02 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info, it looks like a perfect light for camping.

From what I understand Jay from flashlightconnection still has some XRE pill laying around collecting dust, so I thought it might be worth the down grade.

Speaking of which, wouldn't the overall brightness of the XPG make up for some of that loss of throw? I was hoping not to get both drop ins, but it's that's looking less likely now...


----------



## recDNA (Apr 12, 2010)

Both? What about the MC-E? LOL
then there's the thrunite 1.5 amp drop in......malkoff m61........nailbender sst-50. Do u really think you'll quit after 2???


----------



## jugornot (Apr 14, 2010)

I bought an xre and mce pill from dx, they are ok. I combined the xre with the smooth reflector for the xre javelin. It is quite a thrower. The mce is not as good even with the 3xaa. So I have the original xpg in one, and the xre in the host I bought. $28 for the host is a great deal.


----------



## red02 (Apr 28, 2010)

I wanted to get a 3-mode XPG pill and mod it with an XRE.

Is this a good idea?


----------



## recDNA (Jun 30, 2010)

I was just playing with my Javelin. I have the Dereelight XP-G R5 with 2 X L91 AA's. What a fantastic flashlight it is. Dollar for dollar probably the best flashlight I've bought. I also use another Javelin head with the shorty body and an IMR123. I love em both.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 30, 2010)

red02 said:


> I wanted to get a 3-mode XPG pill and mod it with an XRE.
> 
> Is this a good idea?


 

Yes it is but be sure to get the reflector that comes with the XRE. It is a different reflector than the XP-G


----------



## red02 (Jun 30, 2010)

Fortunately I didn't have to mod anything. Dereelight direct still carries the multi-stage XREs

Where did you get your AA lithiums? Any good deals out there?


----------



## recDNA (Jun 30, 2010)

If there are I haven't found them. I bought a whole bunch at CVS when they accidentally marked the 8 packs at the 4 pack price. Clearly said the price and for 8 pack but it was a mistake. They were also on sale so I got them for less than half price. Just a fluke.

I hope Dereelight gets some of those new smaller XRE R2's. I KNOW if they tell me they are the new ones they will be the new ones. I really like their products and their service.


----------



## JB (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone know the lumens rating for the Javelin at the 3 different levels?

Their website doesn't say anything. Only thing I found at flashlightconnection.com is 250 OTF (presumably at max). But nothing about the other 2 levels.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jul 13, 2010)

See posts #34 and #35 in this marketplace thread:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=204371&page=2

The output on high is higher now, but I think the relative outputs are still the same.


----------



## red02 (Jul 14, 2010)

JB said:


> Anyone know the lumens rating for the Javelin at the 3 different levels?
> 
> Their website doesn't say anything. Only thing I found at flashlightconnection.com is 250 OTF (presumably at max). But nothing about the other 2 levels.



The modes are 100% 50% and 5% IIRC. About 200+, 40+ and 4 or 5+ for the XRE.


----------



## OrchidLight (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the Javelin and while I like the look of it, I am completely unimpressed with the operation of it. Only three modes, and they are very difficult to change. I own Fenix and Quark likes and they are much more usable in my opinion.

Orchidlight


----------



## jblackwood (Sep 12, 2010)

The only difference in switching between modes between Quarks, Fenixes, and Dereelight is that Dereelight uses a forward switch whereas the others use a reverse clicky. I seem to remember some talk of a reverse switch coming out, but I never cared too much about it so I never paid attention. 

Just push the button forward until you get light. They all have memory so the mode you last used is the one you'll always get first. If it's the mode you want, push it a little farther to latch it on. Much easier to explain than a reverse clicky, if you ask me. You COULD always get a single stage pill and forget modes all together, but since you complained about "only 3 stages" I'm assuming you won't like that direction (do you really need the disco modes?). Keep in mind, if you want a 4 mode Dereelight, the C2Hs come with 4 modes.  Not the same as the Javelin, but then again Dereelight only produced the Javelin because we asked for a AA body.


----------



## red02 (Sep 12, 2010)

Its pretty much the same action if you quickly tap a Fenix to change modes. Except you start with the light on instead of off.

The memory is the only real thing I would change. Its difficult to remember what setting was last used. Oh, and made the delay on the modes just a little shorter.

Besides its really annoying passing over the mode you want and having to repeat the cycle in order get back to it. The trick is to stop and press down when you found the right one. low-med-high instead of the current high-med-low would also be nice... I guess I'm just nitpicking here.


----------



## Abyssos (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree with changing mode being a pain. My Javelin arrived with the pill not fully screwed down so it wasn't very cooperative. After I secured it, the light became more predictable, but changing modes is still a pain. I always have my Javelin set on high so I do know which mode it will come on. One other complaint is the tint. The center of the hot spot is soooo green that it is annoying. I may look for another drop-in for it.


----------



## red02 (Sep 13, 2010)

Abyssos said:


> I agree with changing mode being a pain. My Javelin arrived with the pill not fully screwed down so it wasn't very cooperative. After I secured it, the light became more predictable, but changing modes is still a pain. I always have my Javelin set on high so I do know which mode it will come on. One other complaint is the tint. The center of the hot spot is soooo green that it is annoying. I may look for another drop-in for it.



The UI isn't the greatest but its not the worst either. I really can't stand those pure twisty UIs...

Its odd that you have a green tint. Maybe you want to contact Dereelight directly and see what they can do. I got my pill directly from them and the low and med on mine are cool-white, but the high is creamy vanilla white.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 13, 2010)

red02 said:


> The UI isn't the greatest but its not the worst either. I really can't stand those pure twisty UIs...
> 
> Its odd that you have a green tint. Maybe you want to contact Dereelight directly and see what they can do. I got my pill directly from them and the low and med on mine are cool-white, but the high is creamy vanilla white.


 
I got mine from an American dealer and he was nice enough to* pick out* a P60 with the tint I asked for.


----------



## red02 (Sep 13, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I got mine from an American dealer and he was nice enough to* pick out* a P60 with the tint I asked for.


I like doing business with Jay. Unfortunately he didn't have the 3 stage XRE. Dereelight made good on my request for a "non-green WG" or was it WD?


----------



## Abyssos (Sep 14, 2010)

I got mine straight from Dereelight. I would have liked to deal with a local dealer but I wanted the three mode pill. May try contacting the Dereelight, but I am into Neutral tint now...


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi

I am looking to buy the Javelin but need some help with the many configuration options it can be bought in.

Firstly I own a Solarforce L2R (2xAA) with Solarforce R2 drop in, it throws quite well but you know how it goes; I want more! Will there be an increase in power and throw of Javelin? Is it a worthwhile next light for me coming from my current Solarforce light?

I will be wanting the extender for 3xAA cells for max output but I have to admit I am a little confused about the range of options.

Am I correct in thinking that the $28 host which is on sale on the Dereelight site includes everything apart from the emitter?

I want throw and power but this is where I can't make up my mind on what emitter (pill?) to buy.

Javelin XP-G R5 (SMO) $62




Javelin XP-G R5-1S (SMO) $58 Javelin XP-E Q5 5C (SMO) $59 Javelin XP-E Q5 5C-1S (SMO)- $56 

What does the 5C and 1S mean? Is it the tint?

It looks like if I wanted the XR-E R2 I would need to buy the Javelin host and buy the emitter separately? But what emitter would I need? There are a couple of different XR-E R2 emitters on the dereelight drop-in page.

I have read that the XR-E R2 throws further than the XP-G R5.. but I can't make up my mind between the two. I already own the Solarforce L2R with an XR-E R2, but it has an OP reflector instead of the Javelins SMO reflector, so the SMO of the javelin should give more throw?

Help..  My head is going to explode.

Thanks


----------



## red02 (Oct 8, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to buy the Javelin but need some help with the many configuration options it can be bought in.
> 
> ...


The 28 covers the 2xAA body and head with the lens. I think you still need to shell out an extra few dollars for the AA extender.



> I want throw and power but this is where I can't make up my mind on what emitter (pill?) to buy.
> 
> Javelin XP-G R5 (SMO) $62
> 
> ...


XPG will give the most overall light, the XPE will throw better but your best bet is the XRE R2. 



> What does the 5C and 1S mean? Is it the tint?


You got it.


> It looks like if I wanted the XR-E R2 I would need to buy the Javelin host and buy the emitter separately? But what emitter would I need? There are a couple of different XR-E R2 emitters on the dereelight drop-in page.


 You need an XRE module with a boost-buck driver rated from 0.9 to 4.2v. IIRC dereelight does not list their Javelin-compatible modules on their site, but they are available upon request through email.


> I have read that the XR-E R2 throws further than the XP-G R5.. but I can't make up my mind between the two. I already own the Solarforce L2R with an XR-E R2, but it has an OP reflector instead of the Javelins SMO reflector, so the SMO of the javelin should give more throw?


You might not have to buy a seperate module. Just get buy a Javelin SMO reflector for about 5 and it should fit the solarforce module.

Check out the Javelin thread in the Marketplace. Lots of discussion and stats for both XRE and XPG models.


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 8, 2010)

mistake


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Red02 for the reply, I think I am getting there with understanding this.



red02 said:


> You need an XRE module with a boost-buck driver rated from 0.9 to 4.2v. IIRC dereelight does not list their Javelin-compatible modules on their site, but they are available upon request through email.



I must say it is very confusing and slightly annoying that dereelight do not offer the Javelin with a XRE R2 option to click and buy.

So if I read you correctly dereelight does not list any modules that are AA friendly? Which makes sense thinking about it as all the modules listed are rated at 2.8V or over.. which doesn't add up to the voltage of 2xAA cells.



red02 said:


> You might not have to buy a seperate module. Just get buy a Javelin SMO reflector for about 5 and it should fit the solarforce module.



This could be an option but I am not sure how well made these Solarforce R2 pills are, I have two of them and both are quite different.. one has a tighter spot than the other. So I kinda question the quality of Solarforce in this instance and would probably prefer to buy a Degreelight module.

So it looks like I need to contact them?

How strange they don't list any of the Javelin modules.. I really find it to be bonkers!

Thanks for your help Red02 let me know if I am not on the right train of thought.


----------



## red02 (Oct 8, 2010)

I agree, it stinks but I guess the demand isn't really there. What I did was order a DBS body and a Javelin pill by requesting an invoice of all the parts. It took a better part of 2 weeks to arrive, but well worth it IMO.

Did I mention that the DBS accepts Javelin and other P60 modules but has a much larger reflector for even more throw?

Flashlightconnection is the only other site I know of that offers deree parts and modules. I think they would be willing to sell an XRE Javelin just by switching out the pill. Unfortunately last I heard they were out of the 3-stage XREs but still had the single stage ones.


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry if I sound thick but what is DBS? 

That was bloody quick! I just got a reply from Dereelight stating:



> Hi, Steven,
> 
> This configuration available with OP reflector, no SMO reflector for R2 now.
> 
> Thanks for the inquiry!



Not sure why this is? I read that only the XP-G is limited to OP reflector 

I own a Solarforce which has an R2 it is also has an OP reflector, so it is starting to sound like the only advantage the Javelin has over my Solarforce is the third cell and perhaps a better built pill.

The photo in this post does not help my thoughts, the hot spot does not look brighter than the XP-G R5 hotspot. Once more the XP-G R5 comes with SMO and from what I have read from this forum SMO is more about throw, but I also realise the XP-G R5 isn't a thrower by nature at all.

This really is becoming way more confusing than it should be! 

Thanks for your help


----------



## red02 (Oct 8, 2010)

Its a personal preference. The XPG may seem brighter, but since the hot spot is larger it will lose that brightness or lux quicker with distance than the XRE. The XRE will be brighter at 50m+ IIRC. 

Don't understand why Dereelight decided to include the XRE with the OP... I guess its a good thing I got a spare. Its possible to order the module without the reflector. The alternative is that you can get the XRE SMO at flashlightconnection while picking up the module or pill from dereelight directly.

The DBS is Dereelight's dedicated Li-Ion based thrower. Plenty of threads on CPF that will give you more info. Its major advantage is that its modular. 

Since the DBS and Javelin use the same spec'd lamps its possible to buy the DBS body and use the Javelin lamp with the larger reflector and 2-3xAAs bypassing the need for Li-ions for great throw. The entire setup set me back about 150.


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 8, 2010)

I see and thinking about it, it does make sense.

I asked why the option of the SMO is unavailable the reply was:



> due to the SMO reflector being sold out, rarely people request this option, thanks


Just checked flashlightconnection and they are also out of stock of the SMO reflector for the XR-E!

Blimey this is proving to be difficult! I was hoping to have this new light before bonfire night (the 5th November) but that is now looking quite unlikely. :shakehead

Good thing you bought another XR-E reflector.

I will find out if they will get new stock in of the reflector.

Many thanks for your help tonight red02, you have really helped me, thank you.


----------



## red02 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jay will tell you it will take 2 weeks. He's a great guy to work with but sometimes his estimates are foiled by Dereelight. Since Dereelight does not have the XRE SMO, its unlikely that he will be able to get any before they do.

I suggest just getting the XRE OP. IIRC Dereelight uses light orange peel to smooth out the beam and with 3xAAs you will get as much throw as with the XPG and 3xAAs. Its very easy to order and switch out a SMO XRE reflector when its available again.


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 8, 2010)

I dont think we will be seeing the SMO XR-E reflector again.

I just got an email from Dereelight stating that there will be no more SMO XR-E reflectors made unless there is a high demand for them.

Damn.. How did this super throwing AA light combination not have enough sales! Very surprised by the lack of sales...


----------



## red02 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. 

Since there is no real prospect of getting the XRE SMO, IMO there is no sense in getting the XRE OP since you will be getting the same throw as an XPG but with less total light.

XPG or XPE would be the way to go. The XPE has a higher surface brightness but the XPG has more total light. Since I doubt there is much of difference I would just go with the XPG. 

Due to the larger reflector and 3xAA capability there aren't any lights AA lights that will out throw the Javelin. Well... maybe the TK40 which uses 4 XREs together but the going rate for that is about 150 and it needs 8xAAs.

Good luck.


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 9, 2010)

It is a right shame they stopped offering this reflector.

I will think about it.. I already have a Zebralight H51 on the way which is using the same emitter. But packaged differently with OP reflector and only driven by one cell.

Throw should be much better on the Javelin though.

Will sleep on it, thanks again red.


----------



## waddup (Oct 9, 2010)

best bet is buy the 3 x AA javelin and buy a custom p60 for it (or several) lots of great p60s go thru the market place every month,

from an $8 p4 to a $50 sst-50 3 mode and malkoff, 

and everything in between :candle:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217252


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi waddup

I think the thing I am concerned about with going down that road is that with many of them P60 drop-ins I am straying into the territory of other battery chemistry voltages.

The 3.6v of 3xAA cells would in some cases barely power certain drop-in modules, and many of them it plain wouldn't be able to power them.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 10, 2010)

If Lithium Primaries won't then 14500's will!


----------



## Midnight Oil (Oct 10, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> Hi waddup
> 
> I think the thing I am concerned about with going down that road is that with many of them P60 drop-ins I am straying into the territory of other battery chemistry voltages.
> 
> The 3.6v of 3xAA cells would in some cases barely power certain drop-in modules, and many of them it plain wouldn't be able to power them.



I resisted Li-ions for the longest time, but found few options sticking with AAs, so I made the leap to P60s powered by 18650 cells and haven't looked back since. There is much to choose from once you make the switch.

Oh, btw, don't be too disappointed with the discontinuation of the XRE SMO for the Dereelight pills. The reflector actually appears to be shallower than my LOPs and, for the purpose of focusing the hotspot, is shaped in such a way that it produces a wider and dimmer spill beam than that produced by my other LOPs. (In fact, even the Dereelight LOP is shallower than my other LOPs, and it, too, produces a wider and noticeably dimmer spill beam.) There is also a rather thick dark ring around the hotspot as well. The combined result: major tunnel vision. The throw to my eyes is not all that impressive---300 feet tops. To me, the marginal increase in throw is not worth the not very pleasant-to-the eyes beam pattern.


----------



## red02 (Oct 10, 2010)

The way I look at it is that you can use 18650s, RCR123s, 18500s, 17650s and CR123s with the right combination of spacers with low-voltage enabled dropins along with 2-3AAs. That way its always easy to find a battery for the light. Be it a AA, 2-3 of them, or a spare CR123 you have lying around. 

Can't do that with 3.6-4.2 modules designed for a single Li-ion.

Besides if you want to go Li-Ion, the Javelin is the wrong choice IMO. It doesn't have a big enough reflector for as much throw as you can get with Li-Ions and 14500s aren't as capacious as 18650s. If you have to spend your money you might as well get the best. As AA throwers go the Javelin is top of its class, as a Li-Ion thrower its barely average.


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 12, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> I resisted Li-ions for the longest time, but found few options sticking with AAs, so I made the leap to P60s powered by 18650 cells and haven't looked back since. There is much to choose from once you make the switch.
> 
> Oh, btw, don't be too disappointed with the discontinuation of the XRE SMO for the Dereelight pills. The reflector actually appears to be shallower than my LOPs and, for the purpose of focusing the hotspot, is shaped in such a way that it produces a wider and dimmer spill beam than that produced by my other LOPs. (In fact, even the Dereelight LOP is shallower than my other LOPs, and it, too, produces a wider and noticeably dimmer spill beam.) There is also a rather thick dark ring around the hotspot as well. The combined result: major tunnel vision. The throw to my eyes is not all that impressive---300 feet tops. To me, the marginal increase in throw is not worth the not very pleasant-to-the eyes beam pattern.



I am still kinda resisting Li-ions I almost can't bare to leave AAs! :sigh:

Well that is interesting what you say about the SMO and the XRE, I supposed I don't feel too hard done by now. 

What has caught my attention is that on the 25th September Dereelight announced that all SMO Javelins would ship with a new SMO reflector. I would be very interested to see the beam profile of a XPG R5 and this new SMO reflector.

Beamshots anyone?


----------



## red02 (Oct 13, 2010)

The LOP (light orange peel) actually should get better throw out of an xpg relative to an SMO. I remember reading something about this on cpf, I'm sure if you do a search more info will come up.


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 13, 2010)

I am not sure red02, since they are supplying the SMO reflector as standard it makes me wonder if the SMO is actually better than the OP.

The Dereelight site is starting to get on my nerves I must say. The information and compatibility of items is not clear at all. :duh2:

If I wanted to buy a Javelin (default XPG R5 with SMO reflector) and a spare OP reflector what reflector would I need? I take it I would need to choose a compatible reflector? 

CL1H OP-XPG reflector----$6

or

C2H OP-XPG reflector-----$5

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## red02 (Oct 13, 2010)

CL1H uses the same size lamp and reflector, the Javelin can (technically) use any P60 sized reflector. Since its from the same company there should be zero compatibility issues.

Forgot if I mentioned anything about this: Nailbender has made a successful business out of making custom P60 compatible dropins from this thread. The Javelin will take any LED (the actual lamp) with a 0.9-4.2v driver (the electronics) in a "P60" size which will allow it to run up to 3 AAs or NiMHs. These will allow you to interchange lamp assemblies and reflectors freely if you so decide to get an XRE in the future or along with an empty host.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 13, 2010)

How can light orange peel give better throw than Smooth? It might diffuse it and make it more even, but the smooth reflector will still have more lux in the hotspot, hence more "throw".


----------



## MK9 (Oct 14, 2010)

What does all this mean!!! 

Where is the concordance for all the Javelin stuff you be speakin' of?

I like the idea of a NOHS AA light but I do not have a clue as to all the this and thats of which you speak. :mecry:

P60?
0.9-4.2v driver ?
compatible dropins ?
CL1H OP-XPG reflector?
C2H OP-XPG reflector?
SMO reflector ?
malkoff?
XR-E reflector?
etc...


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 25, 2010)

Well it looks like I will be the guinea pig for this new reflector because last week I ordered the Javelin XPG R5 with the new SMO reflector, the extension tube and the OP reflector.

The package is taking it's time leaving Hong Kong but will be on its way to the UK tomorrow. Beam shots of the two different reflectors will be coming as soon as I get the light. So stay tuned... 

The Dereelight site is very confusing MK9 there are no categories which break down which items are compatible with what. The site really does need to be overhauled. What are you having trouble with?


----------



## MK9 (Oct 26, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> What are you having trouble with?


 
What I mentioned in my post. I do not know what what those terms mean.


----------



## tandem (Oct 27, 2010)

MK9 said:


> What does all this mean!!!  Where is the concordance for all the Javelin stuff you be speakin' of?



*P60?*

A standard more or less, originated by SureFire. A P60 module is a self-contained lamp assembly usually incorporating a reflector and bulb or LED these days. Allows you to swap one assembly for another in a P60 compatible light. Most of the lights discussed on CPF are not P60 hosts (i.e. NiteCore, Fenix, Sunwayman, Jetbeam, OLight, etc) however a great deal of discussion on CPF is focussed on P60 hosts and components for them (SureFire, Dereelight, SolarForce, Nailbender, Malkoff, etc).

P60 Hosts are the flashlight component(s) which house the P60 lamp assembly. Many vendors make P60 hosts.

*0.9-4.2v driver ?*

The circuitry for a P60 LED module will often require a supply voltage within a certain range. If you supply too much voltage your drop-in is likely to go poof! When buying modules you need to consider what host it will sit in as this will generally determine what sort of cells / batteries will provide power. A low voltage driver such as the above might be suitably powered by 2 AA cells or one lithium-ion cell of suitable size but not 2 lithium cells.

Being sure you've bought the right components is part of the fun of it all. Right? 

*compatible dropins ?*

Drop-in is another term often interchanged for P60 lamp assemblies. Module is another analogous term. Just be careful, there are other size standards other than P60. Size, voltage, heat generation - there are different aspects of compatibility. Check with the vendor of the drop-in and host to ensure compatibility before buying, not after. 

*CL1H OP-XPG reflector?
C2H OP-XPG reflector?
SMO reflector ?
XR-E reflector?*

You are mixing up flashlight models and terms. 

CL1H and C2H are Dereelight products. The former is a P60 host; the latter is not and is what I would call an integrated light.

XP-G is the latest generation of shipping LED emitters made by Cree. XP-E was a prior generation. XP-G is more efficient but a bigger die and tends to produce a more floody less throwy beam by default; XP-E has a smaller die and produces a more throwy beam by default. Vendors sometimes will use the older emitter to achieve a certain style of output but among the big makers, most have been moving their new models to the XP-G to gain access to increased efficiency which usually translates to higher output and/or longer runtime and often both.

Reflector I believe is a self-describing term. SMO is a smooth reflector, OP or LOP are "orange peel" (visualize an orange) textured reflectors. The former is better for "throw" while the latter is generally used to smooth out a beam / avoid "rings" or voids in the beam. Some vendors seem to be dispensing with OP reflectors much to the dismay of many, given the XP-G's propensity to leave a darker void in the centre of the hotspot.

*malkoff?*

A manufacturer of high quality drop-ins and complete flashlights. Other CPF regulars are involved in drop-in development and production including messrs. Nailbender, Moddoo, and others. 

*etc...*

Just keep reading CPF and all will eventually become clear!


----------



## lawsiejr (Oct 28, 2010)

*Dereelight javelin*

I have searched for about an hour and couldn't find anything.

Can the mce/sst50 pills be used with the dereelight javelin with 2x14500's?


----------



## kosPap (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Dereelight javelin*

hmm the question is what is the input voltge of the pills? if they are the dereelight ones, techincally yes...

BUT one ahs to check the current draw at the batts...you do no want to exceed it by twice the stated capacity


----------



## lawsiejr (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Dereelight javelin*

Ok thanks for your reply
i just thought that if the 3sm mce takes 2x18650 surely it could work on 2x14500


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 29, 2010)

I received my Dereelight Javelin XPG-R5 (new SMO reflector) + the OP reflector + the extension tube in the post this morning.







2xAA





3xAA with the extension tube





Feels like a solid flash light in the hand. Knurling isn't the greatest and feels very skimpy on the body.






Lets take a look at something which hasn't been covered here yet:The mysterious new SMO reflector 





I went running downstairs to the basement and firstly please excuse my terrible excuse for a white wall :sigh:. I really need to throw some paint down there! 

All photos 1 metre from the not so white wall :green:.

Left 2xAA Solarforce L2R with Solarforce XRE-R2 dropin Max mode
Right 3xAA Javelin SMO reflector Max mode. 1/10 sec ISO 100 F5.6 WB: Daylight






The Javelin is very very bright and extremely cool in colour temperature. To call it blue in real world usage would be harsh but comparing it to the Solarforce L2R the colour temps are a world of difference. However you would be forgiven for thinking that the Solarforce was running a neutral emitter in this photo, it certainly doesn't look that warm in real life.

Modes are well spaced but I can't help but notice the purple ting on low and medium modes when pointing at a wall. I can't see any evidence of PWM with my eyes.

Very faint ring artifacts can be seen with the SMO reflector, not really worth mentioning as they are that faint, you need to look hard to see them.

Here is where it gets interesting. My findings between the new SMO and OP reflector weren't exactly what I was hoping or expecting for. 

You thinking what I am thinking? The SMO reflector is suspected to have a brighter tighter hot spot.. yeah? :thinking:

3xAA Javelin SMO reflector Max mode. 1/160 sec ISO 100 F5.6 WB: Daylight





3xAA Javelin OP reflector Max mode. 1/160 sec ISO 100 F5.6 WB: Daylight





.. erm perhaps not! . The SMO is slightly tighter but I wouldn't say it is brighter or looks like it will throw better than the OP reflector.

This is extremely surprising to me. Odd indeed, to make sure I am not going insane I may re-shoot the beam shots again.

*Edit 6pm: I re-shot the beam shot test again just in case I made a mistake somehow with the filenames, this time shot at 1/320 sec.*

SMO





OP





Hmm similar result as before.. slightly smaller hotspot on the SMO but not as bright as the OP reflector.

Strange but I can only assume that the reason for this is down to the larger emitter size of the XPG-R5 and that it would require a larger SMO reflector to make a difference? 

Hoping someone that is experienced with beam shots can chime in and help me make sense of these shots I have taken.

Here is another interesting shot comparing the Javelin with 2xAA and 3xAA:

2xAA Javelin SMO reflector Max mode. 1/160 sec ISO 100 F5.6 WB: Daylight





3xAA Javelin SMO reflector Max mode. 1/160 sec ISO 100 F5.6 WB: Daylight





Not an earth shattering increase in brightness as you might expect with 3xAA. Extra runtime should be very noticeable though.

The real test is outdoors later on this evening, I will be looking at how well the Javelin competes with my Solarforce L2R in the outdoors with throw.

Pretty happy with the Javelin so far.. it looks like a solid light and worthy of being in my small but growing collection.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Dereelight javelin*




lawsiejr said:


> I have searched for about an hour and couldn't find anything. Can the mce/sst50 pills be used with the dereelight javelin with 2x14500's?


Moving this thread to the main DJ thread (identically named) ...


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Dereelight javelin*

Whatever the specs, look at the box. I mean doesn't that just look so professional that it compensates for any lack of performance? They probably spend a third of the flashlight price to make the boxes alone.


----------



## Zflashlight (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah. It's a nice box, but it's not that big a deal. Probably a local supplier.
-Supplier: i got this catalog for you
-Dereelight: oh i like these black boxes
-Supplier:The ones with magnets?
-Dereelight: yes, they're nice. Can you print the letters in color gold instead of silver?
-Supplier:Sure.


----------



## Zflashlight (Oct 29, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> Pretty happy with the Javelin so far.. it looks like a solid light and worthy of being in my small but growing collection.


How did you find the threads? 
Sometimes it sounds like crushing egg shells, not smooth. And the batteries jingle a bit, but i guess that could be normal to accommodate other batteries


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Dereelight javelin*



Notsure Fire said:


> Whatever the specs, look at the box. I mean doesn't that just look so professional that it compensates for any lack of performance? They probably spend a third of the flashlight price to make the boxes alone.



The box is very pretty indeed .. I would rather though the money cut from the product and have a plain box. But it is a personal thing!



Zflashlight said:


> How did you find the threads?
> Sometimes it sounds like crushing egg shells, not smooth. And the batteries jingle a bit, but i guess that could be normal to accommodate other batteries



The threads are indeed crunchy. I think some decent lube will help them! There is a slight battery rattle but it isn't terrible.


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Dereelight javelin*

I am incredibly jealous of how ringless your Javelins beam is... I bought a DBS V3 at the start of the year along with a spare SMO reflector for my V1 and BOTH the reflector in the V3 and the spare that I got with it throw a ringy beam.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Dereelight javelin*

Trancersteve, kudos on being able to make enough sense of the dereleelight site to actually place an order!! 

Their price is $56 for the light itself then you presumably have to pay for extra reflectors etc (think I'll stick with the op one now though) but did they charge you to ship to the UK? There is no mention of shipping on the site. 

Also, it says on there that they don't recommend using the extension with the xp-g r5 (at least I think that's what they are trying to say). Have you had any problems?


----------



## mrpink (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Dereelight javelin*

i just pp'ed dereelight via their website...does anyone know if they give you a tracking number? order confirmation?


----------



## recDNA (Apr 16, 2011)

waddup said:


> best bet is buy the 3 x AA javelin and buy a custom p60 for it (or several) lots of great p60s go thru the market place every month,
> 
> from an $8 p4 to a $50 sst-50 3 mode and malkoff,
> 
> ...



You want throw? I've got one for you. Nailbender makes a potted X-RE R2 with smooth reflector driven at 1.4 amps. It's the best P60 thrower I know of. I've never tried it but I bet it would run on 3 L91's. You could check with Nailbender if you decide to go that route. I have a potted one in a single 18500 Fivemega in my coat pocket. It's got the brightness of an R5 with the throw of an R2. Beam ringy on white wall with smooth reflector but why use a thrower indoors?


----------

